# split the school?



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 17, 2006)

i recently asked my teacher if splitting the students into teams would be a good idea. I think a little compitition would be good. My idea is aprox. 4 or 5 students on a team, and they train for like a month. At the end of the month we have a little tournament to see which team has the best sparing, formes and etc. i think this will help get people back into gear how about you.


----------

